# Kentucky Lake - Crappie Movement Study



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.kdfwr.state.ky.us/navigation.asp?cid=397&NavPath=C101C552


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I read that study last year and put it to good use last spring. Black crappies shallow, white crappies deep. Got these in 27ft water, a foot off bottom, in april 07.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0779-1.jpg


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Good information...and nice fish, Chaunc! I'm looking forward to my first trip to KY Lake this coming April. 9 of my relatives went down there in early April last year and didn't do well, I think largely due to some crazy weather. Hopefully the results will be better this year!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was there that same week as Chaunc and your relatives and it was some crazy weather. Those lake studies the ran were a pretty good read. Even on the days with a good weather pattern a good number of fish remained out from shore. I haven't set up the exact time this year but I'm going again.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Found these fish on monday evening. Went back tuesday morning and hammered the big girls. Winds picked up and we couldn't fish that spot the rest of the week. Going back the second or third week of april.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0765.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0769.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0766-1.jpg
As you can see, they were hammering the microspoons. Take some with you. I gave those fish something they never had seen before. Caught some nice smallmouth on them too.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0001-1.jpg


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I was there that same week as Chaunc and your relatives and it was some crazy weather. Those lake studies the ran were a pretty good read. Even on the days with a good weather pattern a good number of fish remained out from shore. I haven't set up the exact time this year but I'm going again.


Tried to catch up with you and King. Wanted to give you the lowdown on the spoon bite. I think you guys were fishing Jonathon creek. We were down lake.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

2nd or 3rd week is when we're going also (I hope) I just had a heart valve repair and tripple by-pass last Friday (12/28) came home on New Years day. Amazing, watching TV at hope 3 days later. I'm not sure how long all the weight restriction are going to last but it should be close. 
We didn't have too much trouble finding fish last year, but like you guys we just couldn't either hold the boat or safely get to the spots because of the high winds.
Hey Chaunc, why not get w/micrpspoons and put together some kinds of "crappie kits". I'd try them, I'd just like some kind of starting point. You know, maybe 6/8 of several types/sizes. I look at there web page amd just never pick anything out.
jmenchofer-I hope you have fun on your first trip. It's a wonderful lake.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll contact them and see what we can come up with, and get back to you later.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My father used to fish down there for crappie years ago when a friend of his had a trailer down there, I still have some pics of nice crappie from the 70s.


----------

